# sew on pockets?



## JARIKSTA (Sep 19, 2012)

Hello,

Is it possible to sew on pockets to t-shirts? I don't want to buy t-shirts with pockets on, I want my own pockets sewn on. How would I go about finding out more, who/what kind of companies would I contact? Hope someone can help me on this one. 
J


----------



## Novaa (Aug 7, 2012)

I was looking for the same information! Hopefully someone can help us


----------



## LYFE9 (Jul 21, 2010)

I would also like to know.


----------

